# Resources > Professional Associations >  Upcoming Scholarship and Poster Session Application Deadlines for the Western Museums

## laurenvalone

There is only 1 week left to apply to the Western Museums Association's (WMA) first-ever Poster Session Wanda Chin Scholarship!

The Western Museums Association (WMA) is requesting submissions for our first-ever Poster Session at the 2013 Annual Meeting. This Session will provide you with opportunities to network with both emerging and seasoned museum colleagues, share your ideas and projects, as well as build your resume. The deadline for Poster Session submissions is May 31, 2013.

Read the official call for proposals for the Poster Session here: http://www.westmuse.org/conferences/...sters_2013.pdf

To help with the costs of attendance and travel, the WMA offers the Wanda Chin Scholarship. The Scholarship program is a vital component of our mission, and we encourage all students, incoming and mid-career professionals to apply today! The deadline for the Scholarship is June 1, 2013.

Learn more about the Wanda Chin Scholarship here: http://www.westmuse.org/conferences/...holarship.html

Register now for the WMA 2013 Annual Meeting and save! Early Bird Registration rates end July 31, 2013. Click here to register: http://www.regonline.com/WMA2013

We look forward to welcoming you to Salt Lake City in October!

All the best,
Lauren Valone 
Programs Coordinator
Western Museums Association

----------

